# License SxS



## tmanmi (Sep 20, 2005)

Looks like side by side's will be able to be licensed again in MI.

http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(ix....aspx?page=BillStatus&objectname=2018-HB-5639


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

Getting insurance will be the next hurdle! Very few companies will insure them and if they do, you better open your wallet.


----------

